# Manager e sms (rigorosamente cancellati!)



## Tebe (16 Aprile 2012)

Cioè, con tutto quello che si legge di là nel forum, se qualcuno si fa ancora beccare per degli sms non cancellati....ma ti meriti di essere beccato e fare un corso con Ferita dal nome "Come farti sentire l'alito del controllo a vita"


Comunque...Stasera mi arriva un sms. Intorno alle cinque.
Sapevo che era di Manager, ancora prima di guardare.

Oggi avrei voluto passarlo con te.

Considerato che mi stai paragonando quasi ad una riunione di AD, non sono sicura sia un complimento. Cosa devo rispondere. Anche io? Si. Anche io.

Aggressiva...tutto bene?

benissimo. Se non fosse per il fatto che TU stuzzichi e non concludi. Sei diventato uno stalker sessuale. Potrei denunciarti.

Ci manca solo la denuncia...una carriera distrutta...Peccato che in questo momento ci siano 100 km a dividerci...

Smettila. Sto soffrendo la primavera e la tua testa mi ispira pensieri impuri, quindi fai il sessoso solo in prossimità del prossimo nascondone, se no ripeto. E' stalking sessuale.

Volevo solo dire niente di sessuale, ti prenderei e andremmo magari a vedere quel santuario..ma scusa...non ti corichi tutte le sere con il tuo uomo che senti così tanto la primavera? sei incontentabile...

Al santuario ci vai da solo. Incontentabile io? Può essere se me ne servono due. E molto diversi tra loro.

Mi viene in mente solo stronza. 

Ti sto irritando?

Un pò...ma irritarmi fa parte di te.


Ho smesso di rispondere.
Ahhhhhh...come la sto prendendo scialla.




Lui mi sa un pò meno visto la sfiorata che ha dato sulla figura di Mattia.
Chissà  cosa ha pensato....


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Aprile 2012)

"Mala tempora currunt!" :mummia:


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Aprile 2012)

IL SANTUARIO!!!!!

NO, DICO

*IL SANTUARIO!!!!!!!!
azzo::scared::dracula:*


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2012)

Alce Veloce;bt1183 ha detto:
			
		

> "Mala tempora currunt!" :mummia:


No scusa. perchè tempi bui? Sei del gruppo dei Sibilli Eliade&Eliado?
da che parte stai, _carino?_


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2012)

Alce Veloce;bt1184 ha detto:
			
		

> IL SANTUARIO!!!!!
> 
> NO, DICO
> 
> ...


Eddai...era ironico...Sono una mangiapreti...mi pigliava in giro.
Per una volta che sto uomo tenta di fare dell'ironia...


----------



## Cattivik (17 Aprile 2012)

Non ci siamo...

Ma scusa tu questo lo chiami scambio di sms... 

335....

Che ci penso io a farti ripigliare 

Cattivik


P.S. Però se vuoi io conosco un santuario nella mia zona ... San Martino è ad Arcore se ben ricordo


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1190 ha detto:
			
		

> Non ci siamo...
> 
> Ma scusa tu questo lo chiami scambio di sms...
> 
> ...


Ho idea, mio caro Catty, che la nostra amica, calata in pieno nel ruolo tipicamente femminile della "crocerossina", stia rischiando molto. 
_Io lo cambierò__! Io lo guarirò!_ grida  a gran voce, ma i fatti parlan chiari.
Contrariamente ad ogni suo intento, invece, lontana ma non troppo si staglia l'ombra maligna di una trasformazione irreversibile. La malattia, insensibile ad ogni cura, aggredirà il cerusico infettandolo senza speranza.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Aprile 2012)

Solo i veri amici possono qualcosa, ma pure il loro rischia di essere vano sacrificio.
Salvare la salvatrice è impresa ardua, ma è d'uopo tentare.


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1215 ha detto:
			
		

> Ho idea, mio caro Catty, che la nostra amica, calata in pieno nel ruolo tipicamente femminile della "crocerossina", stia rischiando molto.
> _Io lo cambierò__! Io lo guarirò!_ grida  a gran voce, ma i fatti parlan chiari.
> Contrariamente ad ogni suo intento, invece, lontana ma non troppo si staglia l'ombra maligna di una trasformazione irreversibile. La malattia, insensibile ad ogni cura, aggredirà il cerusico infettandolo senza speranza.


Ma cosa ti inventi!!!!! Io non voglio cambiare nessuno! E crocerossina mai! Voglio solo che diventi più sciallo...e ci riuscirò!!!


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1216 ha detto:
			
		

> Solo i veri amici possono qualcosa, ma pure il loro rischia di essere vano sacrificio.
> Salvare la salvatrice è impresa ardua, ma è d'uopo tentare.


Senti tu che non so manco chi sei....fans del gruppo Eliade&Eliado?scared


----------



## Eliade (17 Aprile 2012)

Mah...io ancora non ci vedo nulla di davvero arrapante nei vostri discorsi.
E' sempre il solito, ma è impossibile per noi...:unhappy:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Aprile 2012)

Mia cara, il segno è inequivocabile: hai tra le grinfie un cherubino e lo vuoi trasformare in una sorta di macchina da sesso.
Prevedi già di innestargli pure un motorino elettrico con tanto di eccentrico a velocità variabile.

Gna a fai

Occhio poi che il motorino potrebbe interferire col peacemaker!


----------



## Cattivik (17 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1215 ha detto:
			
		

> Ho idea, mio caro Catty, che la nostra amica, calata in pieno nel ruolo tipicamente femminile della "crocerossina", stia rischiando molto.
> _Io lo cambierò__! Io lo guarirò!_ grida a gran voce, ma i fatti parlan chiari.
> Contrariamente ad ogni suo intento, invece, lontana ma non troppo si staglia l'ombra maligna di una trasformazione irreversibile. La malattia, insensibile ad ogni cura, aggredirà il cerusico infettandolo senza speranza.



Catty... no grazie... Monsieur

Poi No... ma sono io che sono troppo terra... 

_"lontana ma non troppo si staglia l'ombra maligna di una trasformazione irreversibile. La malattia, insensibile ad ogni cura, aggredirà il cerusico infettandolo senza speranza"

_ehhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!

Va bhe torno nella mia caverna...

Cattivik (australopiteco)


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt1225 ha detto:
			
		

> Mah...io ancora non ci vedo nulla di davvero arrapante nei vostri discorsi.
> E' sempre il solito, ma è impossibile per noi...:unhappy:


la nostra Tebe non vuole arrapare nessuno, vuole solo giocherellare col gorilla sapiens trasformandolo da membro dell'Esercito della Salvezza a ......membro e basta.

......e conoscendola mi sa........ :diavoletto:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1229 ha detto:
			
		

> Catty... no grazie... Monsieur
> 
> Poi No... ma sono io che sono troppo terra...
> 
> ...


Macchè caverna! Volevo solo dire che la nostra, che vorrebbe "sciallare" Manager, finirà col venirne inquadrata. Me la vedo già con la margherita in mano.......

Sepre che i buoni amici non provvedano a riportarla a meno miti consigli. Chiaramente puntando la mira altrove


----------



## Cattivik (17 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1234 ha detto:
			
		

> Macchè caverna! Volevo solo dire che la nostra, che vorrebbe "sciallare" Manager, finirà col venirne inquadrata. Me la vedo già con la margherita in mano.......
> 
> Sepre che i buoni amici non provvedano a riportarla a meno miti consigli. Chiaramente puntando la mira altrove



Tradotto:

Tebe non riesci a farlo scopare per il gusto di scopare, anzi sarà lui a farti fare l'amore e non solo scopare.

Cattivik (sempre più australopiteco)


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1238 ha detto:
			
		

> Tradotto:
> 
> Tebe non riesci a farlo scopare per il gusto di scopare, anzi sarà lui a farti fare l'amore e non solo scopare.
> 
> Cattivik (sempre più australopiteco)



Ma che è...nà minaccia?
:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Cattivik (17 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1239 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma che è...nà minaccia?
> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Abasciator non porta pene....
:mrgreen:

Cattivik


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1240 ha detto:
			
		

> Abasciator non porta pene....
> :mrgreen:
> 
> Cattivik


L'unica carica pubblica non soggetta a nepotismo........


----------



## Eliade (17 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1238 ha detto:
			
		

> Tradotto:
> 
> Tebe non riesci a farlo scopare per il gusto di scopare, anzi sarà lui a farti fare l'amore e non solo scopare.
> 
> Cattivik (sempre più australopiteco)


Quoto!!


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt1249 ha detto:
			
		

> Quoto!!


Tzè. Pivelli.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (18 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1253 ha detto:
			
		

> Tzè. Pivelli.


Un dì piangente arriverai al cospetto nostro, prostrata per pene d'amore, e non più per amor del pene.
Allora noi poseremo su di te il nostro sguardo magnanimo e sentenzieremo:


TE L'AVEVAMODETTOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cattivik (18 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1264 ha detto:
			
		

> Un dì piangente arriverai al cospetto nostro, prostrata per pene d'amore, e non più per amor del pene.
> Allora noi poseremo su di te il nostro sguardo magnanimo e sentenzieremo:
> 
> 
> TE L'AVEVAMODETTOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!



_Un dì piangente arriverai al cospetto nostro, prostrata per pene d'amore, e non più per amor del pene.
Allora noi poseremo su di te il nostro sguardo magnanimo e:
_
Dove caz... è il motel più vicino????



Cattivik


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (18 Aprile 2012)

Non si chiamano più "motel", a quel punto, ma "comunità di recupero"


----------



## Cattivik (18 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1272 ha detto:
			
		

> Non si chiamano più "motel", a quel punto, ma "comunità di recupero"


te chiamali come vuoi... io so cosa ci vado a fare... :mrgreen:

o almeno spero

Cattivik


----------



## Eliade (18 Aprile 2012)

Alce Veloce;bt1233 ha detto:
			
		

> la nostra Tebe non vuole arrapare nessuno, vuole solo giocherellare col gorilla sapiens trasformandolo da membro dell'Esercito della Salvezza a ......membro e basta.
> 
> ......e conoscendola mi sa........ :diavoletto:


Mi sa che fa prima aconvincerlo a prendere i voti..:carneval:



			
				Tebe;bt1253 ha detto:
			
		

> Tzè. Pivelli.


 Pivella a me?
Mocciosa...volevo evitare altri mmm...ma mi hai provocato...aspettati di tutto! :carneval:


----------

